

G-Wan web server - vegai
http://gwan.com/
Just bumped into a rather impressive even if restrictive/closed source web server.<p>They quote massive performance improvements compared to IIS -- 5 million times more performant. However, they require the web application to be written in C.
======
jesusabdullah
Interesting idea, but I think it ignores the fact that languages aren't equal.
You may be able to save on hardware with gwan, but there's also the fact that
writing your webapp in C could take a lot more time and effort than, say, php,
ruby, python, javascript, etc. Even if the language itself isn't necessarily
better, the available libraries are likely more complete in a language more
often used for the web.

(Yes, I noticed that the authors seem to think C is the best language, but
they certainly haven't proved it. YMMV, I guess.)

------
noa
It does not look that difficult to me: <br><br> <pre> int main(int argc, char
_argv[]) { xbuf_t_ reply = get_reply(argv); // get a reply xbuf_cat(reply,
"Hello World"); // format a reply return 200; // return an HTTP status
(200:'OK') } </pre>

------
Incubus
Hardware is still cheaper than the extra hours developers will have to put in
writing the "C scripts" (...) in the first place.

------
joshu
C ... scripts?

